# Would like to start building Offshore rods 1 main ?



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

What does it cost to get into building offshore rods. Equipment needed? Have some free time on my hands and it has always interested me in building my own rods. And if anyone has equipment for sale let me know.


----------



## Half Hitched (Jun 4, 2012)

Rod lathe...320-350$. Misc tools and supplies..about 100$ blanks and guides 175-300$. Satisfaction. Priceless.


----------



## Half Hitched (Jun 4, 2012)

Get up with Billfishhead. He has tons of experience and equipment. Can get you pointed in the right direction for sure. Gave me some good pointers.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If your going to do it as a hobby Just get you a drying motor, a card board box, a phone book and a baby food jar. You can build the spine finder out of a piece of pvc pipe and some large inner diameter bearings from an automotive store. If you don't plan on building a bunch of rods, there is not reason to invest in a 300 buck lathe and drying motors and the the equipment that isn't necessary to build a rod.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Billcollector thank you for the advice. I might shoot you a PM to help clear up what you are talking about later if you have the time to explain?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

No problem at all. Depending on where you are located I would be glad to show you how to build rods.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Down at Ft Rucker. Thanks alot I might have to take you up on that.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I am located in Montgomery but take trips to Gulf Shores twice a month.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in fort walton

a lathe for 300 is a deal,,,,,,,,,custom powerwrap is a bit more

but i started with turning the rod in one hand and spinning it

so what do you consider offshore? some people think out of the pass is offshore,,,,,,,for me offshore starts 60+ miles out and 50 lb class is light stuff although some use 30

inshore trolling or bottom fishing can be done much cheaper


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL my offshore stops where yours starts. Guess its just all based on what I feel comfortable with in my boat. Then I should say light offshore trolling and bottom fishing. 30-80#class stuff I guess.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*Rod building*

Hey bill collector, could you either PM me with a contact for you or give me a call?

home 356-9222
cell 300-5598

I live in Montgomery


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

JDM said:


> Hey bill collector, could you either PM me with a contact for you or give me a call?
> 
> home 356-9222
> cell 300-5598
> ...


wow, I'm in Montgomery too. I was trolling this thread because I too am looking to get started buildin my own. Not looking to sell, just replace my extensive collection with "homebuilts" haha


Maybe we should all meet and talk shop.
I'll buy the pizza!


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

dale clemens wrote 3 good rod building books,,,,,,,,,start with the first


----------

